# String und Int Arrays dynamisch die Größe verändern



## McSnoop (29. Nov 2004)

String und Int Arrays dynamisch die Größe verändern. Sowas hatte ich mal unter VB geschrieben, geht das auch unter Java und wenn ja wie?? 

mfg
Snoop


----------



## DesertFox (29. Nov 2004)

nein Arrays sind in Java nicht dynamisch vergrößerbar, aber du kannst die ne methode schreiben, die das übernimmt


----------



## DTR (29. Nov 2004)

Strings auch nicht, die können nochnichtmal geändert werden.


----------



## DesertFox (29. Nov 2004)

genau wenn man bei einen Bestehenden String ändert, wird immer ein neues String Objekt gemacht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2004)

Ich glaube, ihr habt da was falsch verstanden. McSnoop möchte nicht Integer oder Strings ändern, sondern die Größe eines Arrays, welches Referenzen auf o.g. Objekte speichert.
Arrays bieten von Hause aus dafür nicht die Funktionalität. Diese lässt sich jedoch mit etwas Programmieraufwand bewerkstelligen. Wozu aber das Rad neu erfinden? Es gibt die Klasse java.util.Vector bzw. java.util.ArrayList welche ein dynamisches Array repräsentieren und Referenzen auf beliebige Objekte speichern können. Die Dimension eines Vectors oder einer ArrayList passen sich dabei automatisch der benötigen Größe an.


----------



## bygones (29. Nov 2004)

nicht nur Vector und ArrayList... alle Collection Typen sind dafür konzipiert !!


----------



## McSnoop (29. Nov 2004)

```
String[] OutputArray = new String[counter];
for (int i=0;i<counter;i++){
   OutputArray[i] = String.valueOf(newfield[i]);
}
```


so ist das ganze im mom so werden aber alle zahlen ausgegeben auch die die doppelt vorkommen.

jetzt könnte man doch das ganze in einen Vector kopieren und dann stückchenweise vergleichen oder??

dann die die doppelt vorkommen löschen und dann ausgeben.

so werd das mal probieren.

greetz
Snoop


----------



## bygones (29. Nov 2004)

nimm einfach ein Set (z.b. Hashset) - das erlaubt keine duplicate...


----------

